# Recovery with auto-wipe?



## CHP (Jul 13, 2011)

Is there a recovery that has an auto-wipe feature for cache and dalvik so it does it before flashing the selected package? I think that would save quite a bit of my flashing time...


----------



## jerrycycle (Jul 30, 2011)

Not a recovery but there is a super wipe update.zip that can be flashed from recovery.
I used version of the concept on every device I have rooted. Search the thunderbolt development thread.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

CHP said:


> Is there a recovery that has an auto-wipe feature for cache and dalvik so it does it before flashing the selected package? I think that would save quite a bit of my flashing time...


The closest to what you're looking for to my knowledge is 4ext. The 4ext app has individual options that can be used in conjunction with each other by choice from the wipe menu on the top screen. From the wipe menu, you can choose to: wipe cache, dalvik cache, factory data wipe, and also to remain in recovery after the wipe(s). You are able to reboot into recovery and automatically initiate the wipe options you chose from the same menu. All you'd have to do after the wipe(s) automatically complete is flash your zip of choice, as you'd remain in recovery after if you had chosen to do so. Also, From the "manage backups" menu on the app's top screen, you can choose to automatically run fix permissions after a backup has completed and prior to rebooting. You can choose to remain in recovery after a backup from there too. 4ext recovery has a paid and free version in the market. I bought the paid and haven't regretted it once. 4ext touch recovery has saved me a lot of wear and tear on my power and volume keys, and saved me from having to do a series of trips into recovery as well. You can even choose to wipe cache/dalvik cache consecutively from a single option in the recovery's main menu. I can say that superwipe works perfectly every time too. I used superwipe every time when I was still using clockworkmod. Hope that helps.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Green Tapatalk


----------



## CHP (Jul 13, 2011)

Huh, that sounds interesting, I'll have to check it out. Right now I'm on Team Win Recovery which I likea lot, I just thought that feature would be useful.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------

